# Was tun wenn der Teich zugefroren ist



## Teich4You (14. Feb. 2016)

Hier ein kleiner Praxistipp für alle die keine Teichbelüftung, oder Eisfreihalter haben, oder vom Frost überrascht wurden.





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_JTh5XDDRYk_


----------



## Petta (14. Feb. 2016)

Ich habe gelernt,das heißes Wasser schneller gefriert als kaltes...........dann stehe ich praktisch mit meinem Wasserkocher den ganzen Tag am Teich........bei dem schütten 
von Forelle blau ganz abgesehen


----------



## Teich4You (14. Feb. 2016)

Wer schlau ist, hängt nach dem auftauen einen Eisfreihalter rein. Die anderen stehen eben mit dem Wasserkocher am Teich.


----------



## KarinSofia (14. Feb. 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Wer schlau ist, hängt nach dem auftauen einen Eisfreihalter rein. Die anderen stehen eben mit dem Wasserkocher am Teich.


Tja........ wer wirklich schlau ist, sorgt beim winterfestmachen des Teiches gleich dafür, daß sich keine geschlossene Eisdecke bilden kann.
Scheinst Du ja nicht in Betracht zu ziehen, oder hälst Du nur die anderen für so dumm ?????????


----------



## Teich4You (14. Feb. 2016)

Ich gebe nur Tipps für alle die keine Teichbelüftung, oder Eisfreihalter haben, oder vom Frost überrascht wurden.


----------



## KarinSofia (14. Feb. 2016)

es ist gibt eben Tipps, die sind so etwas von überflüssig und es ist auchnicht ratsam, diesen immer zu folgen


----------



## Teich4You (14. Feb. 2016)

Das schöne am Leben ist, das das jeder selber entscheiden darf.
Also hört doch mal bitte mit dem provozieren auf.
Wenn ihr den Blog nicht mögt, ist das ok.
Aber es wäre schöner, wenn es konstruktive Kritik gibt, oder richtige Diskussionen über das Thema.


----------



## mkburg (14. Feb. 2016)

Ein Teich kann auch eine gewisse Zeit (mehrere Tage) zugefroren sein, wenn am Rand Stengelplanzen stehen, können dort Faulgase entweichen.


----------



## ThorstenC (14. Feb. 2016)

Wenn der Teich zufriert:

Schlittschuhe rausholen und einmal messen, wie lang die Schwimmstrecke wirklich ist.

Das gilt natürlich nicht für Teiche mit hohem Fischbesatz- da ist dann irgendwann der Sauerstoffgehalt zu gering....
Wo die Grenze ist, zeigt dir Natur bei vielen Teichlein....

Ich pers. schiebe bei Schnee auch immer diesen vom Eis runter.

1. kann man dann besser mit den Schlittschuhen laufen.
2.- so denke ich mir- bekommen alle UW- Pflanzen (und Algen) mehr Licht und produzieren Sauerstoff
Nachteil: Schnee isoliert und wenn er weg ist, wird das Eis noch dicker
Vorteil: die Tragfähigkeit vom Eis wird größer.

Kleinere Teiche oder mit hohem Fischbesatz würde ich pers. auch belüften, abdecken, heizen...


----------



## tosa (14. Feb. 2016)

Oder du lässt 3-5cm Wasser ab wenn die Eisschicht durchgefroren ist, dann hast du ein schönes luftpolster drunter und brauchst nur eine Öffnung am Rand.


----------



## Michael H (14. Feb. 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> Oder du lässt 3-5cm Wasser ab wenn die Eisschicht durchgefroren ist, dann hast du ein schönes luftpolster drunter und brauchst nur eine Öffnung am Rand.


Genau so hab ich das früher gemacht wo mein Teich etwas kleiner war , hat immer Prima geklappt .


----------



## mitch (14. Feb. 2016)

das kann dann etwa so aussehen wenn man etwas Wasser ablässt

die Bilder sind vom März 2012 - das Eis war damals im winter bis zu 35 cm dick

mit und ohne Styrodurplatte


----------



## samorai (15. Feb. 2016)

Hi Mitch!
Da ging Dir bestimmt die "Muffe" etwas schneller! Wie viel Tsd Liter hatte Dein Teich damals?
Für eine Eisdicke bis 35 cm bedarf es schon einige Tage und Nächte die sehr deutlich unter 0 Grad sind,ich meine einen zweistelligen Bereich.


----------



## mitch (15. Feb. 2016)

Hi Ron,

ich damals waren es ein paar Tage weit unter -20°C - im damaligen Teich waren es so um die 7m³


----------



## samorai (15. Feb. 2016)

mitch schrieb:


> ich damals


Ist etwas schwer zu erahnen,was Du mit den ersten Worten meintest!

Ich habe noch ein Bild aus der "Ameisen"- Ansicht, Ich nenne es mal Eis mit Berg, vom Winter 2006.  Das ist ein völlig mit Eis zugewachsenes Sprudelloch. Es sieht gefährlicher aus wie es ist. Die Erhöhung ist nur etwa zw. 3-5 cm .
Ooooh, damals hatte ich noch ein Netz über den Hauptteich (10000l).
Wie sich doch die Zeiten ändern.


----------



## samorai (16. Feb. 2016)

Mal ne richtig schöne OT-Frage dazu.
Warum ist der Wasserstand bei Eisdecke (Ab 4cm) so unterschiedlich? 
Manchmal steht das Wasser bis übers Eis und dann ist es mal wieder 3-5cm unter der Oberkannte Eishöhe.
Ist es die Anziehungskraft des Mondes, oder der Luftdruck der auf die Eisplatte drückt?


----------



## laolamia (16. Feb. 2016)

keine springflut.....* defekter Link entfernt *


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (17. Feb. 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> Oder du lässt 3-5cm Wasser ab wenn die Eisschicht durchgefroren ist, dann hast du ein schönes luftpolster drunter und brauchst nur eine Öffnung am Rand.



Hi Torsten,

so was klappt aber leider nur bei Teichen mit ner recht geringen qm2-Zahl da ne Eisplatte net sehr biegefest ist

MfG Frank


----------



## S.Reiner (17. Feb. 2016)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> geringen qm2-Zahl da ne Eisplatte net sehr biegefest ist


Nun das kommt dann aber auch auf die dicke des Eises an
und auf die Minus Temperaturen
ich hier werde das wohl vergessen können
 aber im Norden Deutschlands ist es wesentlich Kälter und da könnte das schon gehen mit dem Wasser ab lassen für eine Luftschicht zu schaffen


----------



## teichinteressent (17. Feb. 2016)

> ..., oder vom Frost überrascht wurden.


Frost kommt im Winter nie überraschend! 

Welcher Teil aus 'keine Springfult' beantwortet 'Ist es die Anziehungskraft des Mondes, oder der Luftdruck der auf die Eisplatte drückt?'?  



> Manchmal steht das Wasser bis übers Eis und dann ist es mal wieder 3-5cm unter der Oberkannte Eishöhe.


Genau deswegen ist mir ein Eisfreihalter unrettbar eingefroren. Deckel fest und darunter zentimeterdickes Eis.
Ich tippe auch auf eine Art Barometer.


----------



## LotP (18. Feb. 2016)

ich finde, dass es vor allem auf die Größe des Teiches und Besatz ankommt.

Ich komme aus dem tiefsten Bayern - also kalte Winter.
Und lasse inzwischen immer nur noch die Pumpe/den Filter stark gedrosselt an, solange es Sinn macht - aka nicht alles einfriert. (Wasser ausschließlich über den Skimmer)
Allein dadurch bleibt fast immer noch was frei,
aber sobald es komplett zufriert lass ich es auch zufrieren. Schadet den Fischen gar nicht.
Wenns länger als 2 Monate zu ist vllt. mit heißem Wasser mal ein Loch zum reingucken machen, um zu sehen ob alles ok ist.

Aber im großen und ganzen is es warscheinlich besser die Fische einfach im Winter mal in Ruhe zu lassen, anstatt da künstlich n Haufen Unruhe reinzubringen, welche eigentlich gar nicht nötig ist.


----------



## S.Reiner (18. Feb. 2016)

LotP schrieb:


> warscheinlich besser die Fische einfach im Winter mal in Ruhe zu lassen


Ja das ist wohl das Wichtigste Ruhe am Teich


----------



## fiseloer (18. Feb. 2016)

Ich hätte noch einen alternativen Vorschlag zum Thema





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YiWQOYullrY_


----------



## samorai (18. Feb. 2016)

Hallo Klaus!
Die "Bombe" ist zwar etwas älter aber immer noch gut!

Hallo@ Teichinteressent!
Eisfreihalter oder Blubberstein, beide sehen nicht gut aus bei Temperaturen unter -12 Grad, dafür gibt es aber eine einfache Abhilfe; Schaffe eine Abdeckung alá René.
In der Funktionsweise finde ich ein Blubberstein Vorteilhafter, das Eis formt sich wie ein umgedrehter Trichter und das bleibt auch so wenn das Eis an Stärke zunimmt.
Diese Rundung der Eis-Unterseite kann viel mehr ableiten.
Bei einen Eisfreihalter wächst das Eis waagerecht an das Sturodur, das macht die Fläche viel kleiner.


----------



## teichinteressent (18. Feb. 2016)

Ich wollte eigentlich nur den Effekt beim Eisfreihalter zeigen.
Bei mir ist er innerhalb einer Nacht zugewachsen.

Heute stört mich Frost nicht mehr. Abgedeckt und ein Teichheizer rein gehängt.
Friert es zu, schalte ich bei Gelegenheit für 1 - 2 Stunden den Heizer an und das Loch ist wieder da.


----------



## dizzzi (18. Feb. 2016)

Also ich habe den kleinen EFH von O..e, der angeblich bis -20 Grad schaffen soll. Ich hatte mal vergessen den anzumachen, und am nächsten morgen war er auch schon zugefroren. Wir hatten -7 Grad gehabt. Das Ding angemacht, und nach 5 Minuten war er wieder frei, und produzierte ein schönes eisfreies Loch.

Ich gebe euch mal Info wenn wir mal -15 oder -20 Grad haben.

LG

Udo


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (18. Feb. 2016)

Hi,

ich habe auch schon seit 1995 keinen Eisfreihalter mehr benutzt da sich trotz großem Pflanzenbestand kaum nennenswerte Pflanzenreste in der Tiefe sammeln die dort bei unzureichender weil unter sauerstoffarmut ablaufender Verrottung Faulgase bewirken könnten

MfG Frank


----------



## LotP (19. Feb. 2016)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich habe auch schon seit 1995 keinen Eisfreihalter mehr benutzt da sich trotz großem Pflanzenbestand kaum nennenswerte Pflanzenreste in der Tiefe sammeln die dort bei unzureichender weil unter sauerstoffarmut ablaufender Verrottung Faulgase bewirken könnten
> 
> MfG Frank


jo,
im Spätherbst schneid ich halt die ganzen Pflanzen im Teich zurück und dann kommt für 2 Monate das Laubnetz drüber.
Das langt dann eigentlich auch, damit alles glatt läuft bei mir


----------



## Petta (19. Feb. 2016)

dizzzi schrieb:


> Ich gebe euch mal Info wenn wir mal -15 oder -20 Grad haben.



Hallo,
aber ich glaube auf solche Temperaturen sind wir alle nicht scharf


----------



## dizzzi (19. Feb. 2016)

Wollen, wollen wir nicht. Aber -12 hatten wir dieses Jahr schon mal in good old Germany...


----------



## tosa (23. Feb. 2016)

Hier auch noch eine Lösung.....





_View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=DHLaIy6zPpw_


----------



## rollikoi (23. Feb. 2016)

Na immerhin nahm der Vollhorst das gute Stihl Fichtenmoped. :-D

LG Bernd


----------



## S.Reiner (23. Feb. 2016)

Ja ne Stihl MS 170 die hab ich auch die ist gut
aber leider hatte ich noch nie soviel Eis auf dem Teich Ich will auch Eisloch Angeln


----------



## LotP (23. Feb. 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> Hier auch noch eine Lösung.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



haha^^

allerdings die frage, welche ich mir stelle, wie viele sind anschließend deswegen verreckt? ...

wiederrum, war sein erstes und letztendlich auch sein letztes Vid mit Koi - beantwortet die Frage warscheinlich ^^


----------



## S.Reiner (23. Feb. 2016)

LotP schrieb:


> allerdings die frage, welche ich mir stelle, wie viele sind anschließend deswegen verreckt? ...


Muss nicht aber Kann
mal erlisch der ist doch bissel


----------



## S.Reiner (23. Feb. 2016)

LotP schrieb:


> war sein erstes und letztendlich auch sein letztes Vid mit Koi


Ja weil sein Vater von dem er die Säge hat das bestimmt Total Prickelnd fand


----------



## S.Reiner (23. Feb. 2016)

Oder So    



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D1I4evvHK9A_


----------



## koile (23. Feb. 2016)

LotP schrieb:


> haha^^
> 
> allerdings die frage, welche ich mir stelle, wie viele sind anschließend deswegen verreckt? ...
> 
> ...


----------



## tosa (23. Feb. 2016)

Mensch Leute,

das war eigentlich doch als Spass gemacht..... Das Öl etc. ist doch noch der harmloseste Schaden, ich finde die Lärmbelästigung und evtl. das filetieren eines lebenden Fisches deutlich gefährlicher.


----------



## koile (23. Feb. 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> Mensch Leute,
> 
> das war eigentlich doch als Spass gemacht..... Das Öl etc. ist doch noch der harmloseste Schaden, ich finde die Lärmbelästigung und evtl. das filetieren eines lebenden Fisches deutlich gefährlicher.



Aber auch da kommt es auf die Größe und Tiefe des Teiches an ,

in den Osteuropäischen Ländern werden zum Eisangeln die Löcher immer mit der Motorsäge gemacht 

bei einer Dicke von mehreren cm kein Wunder .


----------



## S.Reiner (23. Feb. 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> das war eigentlich doch als Spass


Ja hast noch einen 
ich bin immer für bissel Spaß


----------



## S.Reiner (23. Feb. 2016)

koile schrieb:


> bei einer Dicke von mehreren cm



Ich glaube die haben da schon Meter Dicke Eisschichten


----------



## koile (23. Feb. 2016)

S.Reiner schrieb:


> Ja hast noch einen
> ich bin immer für bissel Spaß



Aus Spaß wird Ernst !

Ernst ist heute 8 Jahre alt !


----------



## tosa (23. Feb. 2016)

ok, auch ne Fortbewegungsart:





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pFo39HyyuYQ_


----------



## S.Reiner (23. Feb. 2016)

Der ist mal Gut


----------



## tosa (23. Feb. 2016)

und wie man es nicht macht...




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_o5QxT9yGTE_


----------



## koile (23. Feb. 2016)

Wenn ich Bedenke ,mit was der Mann Denkt !

Würde ich im dem Fall sagen Gehirnamputiert !


----------



## tosa (23. Feb. 2016)

sorry, aber ich habe mal eben ein neues Thema in der Plauderecke eingefügt, "lustiges aus Youtube" vielleicht passen da so einige Sachen besser hin und stören kein ernstes Thema...


----------



## samorai (23. Feb. 2016)

Hallo Gerd!
So doof ist er nicht, zum ersten gibt es bei der Kettensäge diesen Zughebel, der die Kette erst zuschaltet (anders wie bei einem Rasenmäher, wo das Messer sofort rotiert).
Und aus unerdenklichen Gründen geht sie erst gar nicht an.


----------

